# Java FTP - Dateien übertragen



## downset04 (19. September 2007)

Hallo,
Ich habe ein paar Fragen zu java und ftp.
- Ist der IMAGE type das gleiche wie BINARY? 
- Macht es bei wav Dateien was aus ob ich Binary oder ASCII nehme? Was nimmt man am besten? Oder macht das bei Sounddateien keinen Unterschied?
- Wie funktioniert das eigentlich mit setActive() setPAssive() setLocalActive() etc Wann wo braucht man das? Brauch ich das vor jedem put und get?
Bei mir muss vor jedem put und get src.setPassive(); src.setLocalActive(); stehen sonst ts nicht.    

thx


----------

